# Resetting HP Touchpad - both webOS & CM9



## blinky (Jul 23, 2011)

Hello, I want to sell my Touchpad and need to do a factory rese to erase everything including all media & files that I have. This would be both for webOS and Android. I have both currently. How do I do this? Would I use webOS Doctor to erase every file?

Also, once I reset everything, I would like to add back Android. Can I do this without needing to go into webOS (thereby avoiding loggin in with my account info)?

Thanks all.


----------



## childofthehorn (Oct 13, 2011)

Do a factory reset from both. It only affects the media files and resets the OS to standard as downloaded.

Android : Settings > Privacy > Factory Reset
WebOS: Settings > Device Info > Reset Options > Erase Apps and Data

WebOS Reset MIGHT mess it up, but I cannot see how as CM is on another partition.


----------

